# In search of our next herd sire



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

I am looking for a new wether buck for our herd. I currently have Fleming livestock, Fowler livestock, bean livestock, and some of my foundation stock. Our buck is "Spot" a kid rock son from Bronc Fleming. I am looking for a tight hided buck, with a modern wether build. Would like a flat, wide, high chest, alot of muscling, long twist. Please let me know if you have anything avaialbe or know of someone. I live in Ohio.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you looking for out of state bloodlines? There are some great ones on the west coast.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

brbn said:


> I am looking for a new wether buck for our herd. I currently have Fleming livestock, Fowler livestock, bean livestock, and some of my foundation stock. Our buck is "Spot" a kid rock son from Bronc Fleming. I am looking for a tight hided buck, with a modern wether build. Would like a flat, wide, high chest, alot of muscling, long twist. Please let me know if you have anything avaialbe or know of someone. I live in Ohio.


It sounds like you know more about the subject than most of us on this forum.
I'm sure any of those names you listed would sell you a buck. 
Dani on here would probably be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Have you looked at red gate I know that's in Indiana but I love their boers.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

I am looking for some new bloodlines other than what we have to add a few traits we are looking to improve on. We are hoping to go to Indiana to look at Able Acres. They have some 900 and Raff lines that I am interested in. I may have to look at Red Gate since we will be in that State. I am open to any state as long as transportation and some good videos of the animal are available.
Thanks for all your help so far keep it coming


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Larry Duncan will set you up. Bring a fat wallet. 
And you are required to post pics here.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh I like able acres are they in shelbyville??? I know so many good breeders when I have no money to spend but then I have to think of them I can't. Hold on I will look some up.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Anderson/ Fraser boer goats. They have nice goats and we got one of our herdsires from them. The taught us a lot info. And answered all the ? We asked them. They may have the one you are looking for.
I know a person that brought form Able Acres and paid for a doe and she was $5,000. Yes you do need a big fat wallet to go to able acres.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok this isn't a big named breeder but rooster ridge is doing good at shows. Then there is newton farms, and Emmert honey creek farms. Oh 2M farm ok those are just a few but they are kind of spread out but they all have websites so google them. Hope it helps you some.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Anderson/ Fraser boer goats. They have nice goats and we got one of our herdsires from them. The taught us a lot info. And answered all the ? We asked them. They may have the one you are looking for.


I've seen these people's website and their goats on DVA auction and they are very nice, but I got the impression they were more ABGA oriented and not so much wether market.


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

We are in SE WI and have a few boys for sale. 
The tan paint boy was born 6/14, is a triplet, weaned and needing to be banded or moved as he is getting "frisky". He is 50/50 boer/Nubian and growing well. He is $150.

The white one was born 7/14, is a twin. He is 75/25 Boer/Nubian. We have called him tank from day one as that is what he is!. He is also $150 (at weaning).

The black headed one is a purebred Boer. He was born 7/7, is a triplet. He is $250 at weaning and will sell with ABGA registration paperwork.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

If your looking for wether style bucks, have you tried Jordan Fledderjohann of Fledderjohann Show goats he's in ohio. Or there is Hummel livestock in IL. Or Randall & Eileen Eisenhauer of Eishenhauer Family Farm in OH, he's got some bucklings out of step up for sale. I'm sure I'll think of more but those are the first 3 that came to my mind.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Fledderjohan or Criswell would be good. I personally like the team up with Royal Livestock and No Step ranch. They are producing some killer wether's right!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Another one to look at it Rob French with S and R meat goats. He has some really nice wether's being shown on our circuit right. I'm planning to take a doe to one of his bucks soon


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the names of breeders! Fledderjohans and criswells are sold out of bucks and we have a close friend we shiw against who buys all of there stock from royal livestock. They have some nice buck kids for sale but I don't want to offend my friend by steeling there breeder. I will check out the other pages you all posted. 
Anna
Blue ribbon Boers and nubians


----------

